# CBE concentrates



## moey1484 (4/11/18)

So been reading the different threads and only pick up one or two solid CBE recipes. The mango recipe seems to be a hit, almost if not better than cushman. I will give it a go. But is there other awesome CBE recipes around? Want to definitely stock up Black Friday time. Hit me with a few recipes please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/11/18)

moey1484 said:


> So been reading the different threads and only pick up one or two solid CBE recipes. The mango recipe seems to be a hit, almost if not better than cushman. I will give it a go. But is there other awesome CBE recipes around? Want to definitely stock up Black Friday time. Hit me with a few recipes please



Yeah they turned my cushman remix recipe into a oneshot now at BLCK - so if you dont want to buy all the stuff separately, you can just pick up the oneshot there. 

Its good to see these posts - cool feedback to see the guys are digging it. Here is the recipe



This is now the oneshot: 
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/bamango-icee-one-shot-vs

I also have a MangoChew recipe out - its super simple to mix, but its actually really awesome. Some like this even more @Dietz 




@Dietz you have a CBE double mango recipe out now right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (5/11/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah they turned my cushman remix recipe into a oneshot now at BLCK - so if you dont want to buy all the stuff separately, you can just pick up the oneshot there.
> 
> Its good to see these posts - cool feedback to see the guys are digging it. Here is the recipe
> View attachment 150563
> ...


I do indeed, but had to pull it back as I need to work on the profile some more, I cant get the Harshness tamed down enough but picked something up from BLCK today that I think will sort it out.

CBE Double mango is really great, and I tested it extensively (a few 100ml bottles) with MangoChew that I find really simple yet packs flavor for days. The reason I like Mango Chew so much is the simplicity. Normally I would need to combine 3 Mango Concentrates to get what Im getting with CBE Double mango, then there is still various amendments to a version to get the Over ripe and sweetness tones right, but with CBE double mango, the mango profile is bang on!

I shall post mine once I get some willing peeps to test and give me some feedback

(On a Side note... I do have 2 Bangin recipes using Frandy Lychee out at the moment, in my opinion the best Lychee in much the same way the CBE double mango is)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

Dietz said:


> I do indeed, but had to pull it back as I need to work on the profile some more, I cant get the Harshness tamed down enough but picked something up from BLCK today that I think will sort it out.
> 
> CBE Double mango is really great, and I tested it extensively (a few 100ml bottles) with MangoChew that I find really simple yet packs flavor for days. The reason I like Mango Chew so much is the simplicity. Normally I would need to combine 3 Mango Concentrates to get what Im getting with CBE Double mango, then there is still various amendments to a version to get the Over ripe and sweetness tones right, but with CBE double mango, the mango profile is bang on!
> 
> ...



Howzit @Dietz I am keen to test your mango recipe once you’re ready, if you still need “volunteers”.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (5/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Howzit @Dietz I am keen to test your mango recipe once you’re ready, if you still need “volunteers”.


Great, I will PM you the link once its updated later tonight

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (5/11/18)

This is the latest version of my CBE Mango recipe. It is a little more complex but is a smooth, creamy mango - http://tjek.nu/r/p72j?token=88c0f4113a2d30a

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (5/11/18)

moey1484 said:


> So been reading the different threads and only pick up one or two solid CBE recipes. The mango recipe seems to be a hit, almost if not better than cushman. I will give it a go. But is there other awesome CBE recipes around? Want to definitely stock up Black Friday time. Hit me with a few recipes please



Two weeks ago I was at Vape Hyper and chatted to folks the about the other CBE concentrates. They say all the "Double" flavours seem to be favourites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (5/11/18)

Eish... blk dont stock cbe. 
Can just sit and drool over all you guys recipes for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey1484 (6/11/18)

Dietz said:


> Great, I will PM you the link once its updated later tonight



Dietz I’m always willing to test your stuff bru. Send it my way too please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (6/11/18)

Armed said:


> Eish... blk dont stock cbe.
> Can just sit and drool over all you guys recipes for now.


@Armed give this one a go, You should be able to get all these concentrates form BLCK.
If that does not work for you, Do a search for 'Deetzz' on ATF. Im sure I have something that you would enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

Thanks boet. Looks very lekker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

Btw been binge watching your guys first rule , easy does it and now halfway done with mixer review.. It's very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

Sorry to derail the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## herb1 (20/11/18)

Any1 here give Double Pineapple a go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/18)

herb1 said:


> Any1 here give Double Pineapple a go?


I have tried it at 8.0% with 1.0% FA Fresh Cream and 0.25% Citric Acid. Still light in the pineapple taste. Not the sharpness of the real fruit. Somewhat thin. Still playing around with various combinations to try and get the real fruit experience.

Best result so far, tasting just like the Pine Nut cooldrink (without a coconut concentrate in sight), looks like this: FSA/CBE Double Pineapple 5.0%, INW Pineapple 4.0%, FA Fresh Cream 1.0%, TFA Dragonfruit 0.5%, TFA Pineapple 0.5%, INW Cactus 0.5% and Citric Acid 0.25%.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (20/11/18)

Andre said:


> I have tried it at 8.0% with 1.0% FA Fresh Cream and 0.25% Citric Acid. Still light in the pineapple taste. Not the sharpness of the real fruit. Somewhat thin. Still playing around with various combinations to try and get the real fruit experience.
> 
> Best result so far, tasting just like the Pine Nut cooldrink (without a coconut concentrate in sight), looks like this: FSA/CBE Double Pineapple 5.0%, INW Pineapple 4.0%, FA Fresh Cream 1.0%, TFA Dragonfruit 0.5%, TFA Pineapple 0.5%, INW Cactus 0.5% and Citric Acid 0.25%.



I also like Double Pineapple, but agree about it being thin. @Andre I like where you're going with that. I've been trying to work towards a pineapple suga but it's still thin with CBE at 6%, CAP Golden Pineapple at 1 and 27 Bears (because of its slight pineapple residue) at 2%. The work in progress is here, but I think it still needs higher percentages of the CBE.

*Pineapple Sugas* 

2.00% 27 Bears (SilverLine) (CAP) 
1.00% Blood Orange (FA) 
1.00% Candy/Jammy Wizard (FA) 
6.00% Double pineapple (CBE) 
1.00% Jelly Candy (CAP) 
1.00% Pineapple, Golden (CAP) 
0.70% WS-23 30% 

Flavor total: 12.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (8/2/19)

Dietz said:


> Great, I will PM you the link once its updated later tonight


Even me, I can like to "test". Drop me a pm Mr @Dietz man. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/19)

Patrick said:


> I also like Double Pineapple, but agree about it being thin. @Andre I like where you're going with that. I've been trying to work towards a pineapple suga but it's still thin with CBE at 6%, CAP Golden Pineapple at 1 and 27 Bears (because of its slight pineapple residue) at 2%. The work in progress is here, but I think it still needs higher percentages of the CBE.
> 
> *Pineapple Sugas*
> 
> ...


Also tagging @herb1.

My best *Pure Pineapple* so far:

FSA/CBE Double Pineapple 5.0 %
RF Pineapple SC 2.0 %
TFA Pineapple 0.5 %
FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
TFA Dragonfruit 0.5 %
INW Cactus 0.5 %
FA Fuji Apple 0.5 %
FA Kiwi 0.5 %
Citric Acid 0.25 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (8/2/19)

I tried the CBE Double Lychee and Double Apple both at 5%.

A bit disappointed.

The Lychee was ok but I think we are just spoilt with @Rude Rudi's Icee Lychee. I think it would be better in a mix. Like 5% Double Lychee and 5% Double Mango. But on its own its lacking.

The Double Apple is a bit better. Very refreshing and authentic apple. But it also feels like its lacking some notes. Still need to play with it a bit but I think something like 0.5% Lemon Sicily or a bit less to add a slight sourness.

So far the Double Mango is the only that's gold for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

